# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Наталья Касперская: С импортозамещением у нас  опоздали лет на десять

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра_ _Anti__-__Malware__.__ru__ отвечает Наталья Касперская, Президент Группы компаний InfoWatch. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций в рубрике «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

